# Computer not recognizing modem



## elephantgun (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the advanced working (setting up) of computers, as i used to have a neighbor do it. Unfortunately I'm now on my own and experiencing some troubles.

I have a Linksys router connected to a Webstar DX2203 modem. I'm using Roadrunner as my ISP. At the moment my wireless connection is working perfectly as normal. My desktop/ethernet connection, however, isn't working at all. It doesn't recognize the modem whatsoever. I'm more or less lost and barely know where to start. Note that i had to reinstall windows and the internet worked fine prior, so my external setup is fine.


EDIT: Oh, and I'm currently using Windows XP (home edition)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if the wireless is connecting, the modem is not the issue. Are you SURE your wireless is connected to your router and not a neighbor's router?

Please do this for the two machines.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## camepri (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi!!
I've just checked my IPCONFIG from my computer and this is what it came up.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Carlos>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carlos_Mendoza
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-ED-12-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.111.27
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Carlos>

I'd like to know what's wrong with my computer thanks.

Carlos.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

